# 9 week LGD-4033 Only Log "Bulking" With Osta+GW1516 Bulk/Recomp (12 weeks)



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Allright so i received my LGD-4033 from the States 2 days ago, yesterday i took my 2nd dose and worked out for the first time. So my starting date is the 11th of November.

I'll be dosing at 10 mg/day (Liquid Form)

Today is my first official weigh-in day, 87,6 KG,

Will not take measurements, not measure bf %. Simply becuase i don't feel like measuring everything on a weekly bases, Photo's should be good enough. 
I am doing this with a friend who's doing it alongside with me, he's doing measurements he said so if he has results i can post his results here.

My diet will consist of eating between 3300/3600 KCal.day which is roughly 100 to 500 Kcal above maintenance, having an active job where i walk alot and lift stuff. working out 5, 6, times per week "Steve Cook's big man on campus program" with less rest days. With on average 250 Grams of protein per day, 80/100 grams of fat per day and the rest coming from carbs, between 400/450. It will be a Flexible Diet with health and whole foods in the center of it, but if i crave a snack or something GOOD i will deff eat it and not kick myself to the head about it.

The past 3 weeks i have been taking, 20 MG of GW1516 e/d and 25 MG Ostarine e/d. which i have stopped right now and will safe for when i'm cutting after new years.

I will only post if i noticed things happening for the good or bad, if there is nothing to report i wont post .

Not sure if i will post pictures weekly or at the end of cycle. 

PS.. the stuff tastes really nasty, like a mix of Vodka+Chili Peppers with a terrible death like aftertaste.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Day 1*: got my package delivered to me by USPS, took my first dose, around 6 PM "do not do that" wont be able to sleep, and i woke up during the night.

*Day 2: Chest/Triceps* Day..........Took my dose at 7 AM, and ate 3500 Kcal, After 10.5 hours of work, I hitted the gym and broke all plateaus, Now i guess this is becuase the Ostarine was still in my system being it, that Ostarine usually kicks in in the 3rd week. but i can't tell for sure, my gym buddy started the same day with LGD as me and he's hitting the gym today so we'll see if he experienced the same things i have... I usually do the Lying Dumbbell Bench Press as my last chest exersice, i usually do 48 LBS 3x12 with. I was able to increase that to 58 LBS 3x12 and then some.(not alot just keep in mind i have done 3 other exersices prior to this)  Not tired at all after every workout and feels like i can go on forever. I workout doing priority workouts first so hitting weak areas which is my upper chest. This stuff "LGD" does give me very vivid dreams, and i wake up in the middle of the night, wake up tired but after 30 minutes feeling energized like crazy.

*Day 3: Back/Biceps/Calves* Day..........Took my dose in the AM, First time in a long time i rated my mental state 10/10 (bodyspace app) i felt like Superman, I increased my rest time a little so if there is 30 seconds rest time, increased to 45, etc. hitting heavier weights already, on my last and final set i would usually fail halfway, but it's like i recharge so quickly that it's almost like my last set is my first set. "did still fail on my last set before reaching rep target" but it deff felt better, and the pumps are great already. Tomorrow will be rest day and not sure if i'll drop my calories to maintenance but i'll see what the day brings me. Some people report being hungry all the time, i do not feel that way YET but we'll see...

*Day 4: REST* 

*Day 5: Legs *Day.......... Rocked it. Sadly i only had limited time becuase i woke up late and had to work so i skipped "meal prep" and just worked out, My worst exercise "Front Squads" << Truly hate them. Back squats i like more... but i'm trying to hit weak lifts. So i started with Front Squats, Followed by Romanian DL's, Leg extensions and Lying leg curls... then went home. Usually i do a bit more. but with the lack of time i figured i would just pick out the most effective exercises and make them count... Went heavier on all exersices, I think the Ostarine/GW1516 are getting out of my system becuase that energy boost i had before aren't there anymore.. they are still present but i'm a little bit less energized, but in the gym i'm a beast... Tomorrow Delts, Traps and Calves

PS... the scale is up 4 LBS so far

*Day 6: Shoulders & Calves*.......... Little bit painful with some exersices, i feel the "anavar" like cramps coming up making it hard to really push hard but i still managed by increasing my rest time a little... No muscle pains the day after. I did reach the same weight/or little heavier than usual in my lifts. Tomorrow will be rest day so sparing energy for day 8.

*Day 7: REST...... *The scale has gone up to 89.9 Kg which is 2.3 Kilo (5 LBS) in less than a day.. which makes me wonder if i'm eating to much? i dont feel like gaining fat, i do look better in the mirror.. I'm currently eating between 3300 and 3600 Kcal.day (whilst in the first 3 weeks on Ostarine/GW1516) i ate 3300 and lost weight... On LGD solo i've gained 2.3 Kilo in little more than 5 days which does not sound right...... Or maybe it is.. it's my first time with LGD and maybe my body reacts to this substance good.. but i can't imagine gaining 2.3 kilo in less than a week (probabaly some is a little waterweight). So as long as the pictures show no increase in becoming fat i will continue to eat 3300/3600, leaning more towards the 3300 Kcal.. and see what will happen in the next 2 weeks.

*Update:*......Today 1 week in my scale has gone up a total of 1 Kg.. it's 1.3 KG less than yesterday so maybe i was holding waterweight, i do feel / look leaner but still 2 LBS more in my first week... Next week will tell me if i can gain maybe 1 or 2 More lbs.. I'll continue to eat at 3600... 1 KG sounds more reliable than 2.3 KG in 1 week. With ofcourse maybe the effect on losing bodyfat whilst on a bulk. Today will be Chest/Tricep day so going to kill it.. 
Happy to see that some of the fat i gained during my injury is coming of slowly whilst getting a bit heavier at the same time.

*Day 8: Chest/Triceps/Abs*...... I broke some records, i pushed hard where i was unable to perform more than 1 dip "chest version". Inclinde bench press is my weakest press thats why i prioritize it, i went up to 170 LBS in my final set a 4x12 rep range, failed at 170 lbs in the 4th set with 7 reps. Increased in my incline dumbbell flyes, my flat bench dumbbell press was at the same weight as my last workout... triceps killed it, skullcrushers new max, close grip bb press new max, My pumps are great, not as painful as when i trained my shoulders. I finished my workout that normally takes me 90 minutes to complete within 64 minutes... so it's deff working with recovery during sets and workouts. Abs i did at home with a ab roller becuase i aint going to do 3 ab exersices at the gym.

PS i've got a sportmassage yesterday which i'll never do again becuase it was so painful. i'll just take a normal relax massage instead next time......

*Day 9: Back/Biceps/Calves*...... Increased weight on all "back' exercises by 5 / 10 LBS: except my Bicep ones... it seems that when i'm done training my back i reach failure in every set during bicep workouts... even though it feels like i have not worked out at all. but it feels great.. Had to skip standing calve raises becuase a group of 3 people was just using the Smith machine and i aint going to wait so i did the seated version.

Overall feeling... tired when i come from home but the moment i get up i'm filled with energy, at work, energy i just never get tired, the same when i'm at the gym, never tired.... Sleeping is okay now i no longer wake up middle of the night, however i sleep only 6 hours and wake up before my alarm goes off... Tomorrow will be rest so probably nothing to report tomorrow 

*Day 10: Rest*..... Nothing to report 

*Day 11: Legs* ... I hate leg day... i dont know why i just dont like it but it has to get done.... Had a great session, increased almost all lifts with 10 LBS at (3 or 4) x 12 reps. did not fail at any of them but will increase 10 LBS again next session. Not tired at all. Not tracking macros today so basically try to eat a little cleaner but eat when hungry... Working late till 5 AM tonight so it'll be a long day. taking some of my left over GW1516 incase i get tired... It's really great for giving energy... Pumps weren't painful with legs. was a little bit puffy this morning becuase last night i ate a double cheeseburger xxl from Burger King... but it finished off my macros perfectly and it was like 3 AM). Tomorrow Shoulders  can't wait for tomorrow. but first... work and a good night sleep... Have a good weekend all....

*Day 12: Shoulders*..... Great workout, got home 5 AM last night and slept till 12:30, went to the gym around 1 PM. increased weight again on all exercises, if not more weight i did more reps. totally felt like i did not workout at all. My legs from yesterday do not hurt at all. Cramps were bad only on side lateral raises, the rest was pretty cool.

*Day 13/16:* Sick... fever and flu... All happens crappy winter time.... but getting back there.. Wewight dropped to 88.7 KG which is little over 1 KG in total... but i kept taking LGD so i'm pretty sure i did not lose any muscle.

*Day 17: Chest/Triceps*..... Did not reach max weight on inclinde BP, however all other exercises i have reached same weight or same weight more reps... Not bad whilst not feeling 100% and 4 days of not working out. I think my other lifts went better becuase on the first exercise "Inclinde BP" i did not go to max weight. leaving maybe more energy for the other workouts afterwards...

Right now i have to work till 6 AM.. so tomorrow i will not have time to work out.. i will hit the gym again doing back/biceps/calves on monday...

*Day 18: Rest*

*Day 19: Back/Biceps*..... Good workout. all lifts increased in weight minimum of 10 LBS... or more reps with previous weights... Weight is hanging in between the 89, 90 KG.. so between 1.5 or 2.5 KG more... Considering switching over to a Recomp/cut.. by eating around 3300Kcal (500 above maintenance) and introducing cardio every day) but not sure yet... Maybe i will try to bulk 1 more week so i have 4 weeks of bulking. Finishing off with a week of GVT workout. then starting week 5.. lowering calories from 3600 to 3300 and doing cardio.. to try to shed of a little bit of fat before the holidays before i go in a hardcore Cut.... Any Suggestions?

*Day 20: Rest*

*Day 21: starting 2 weeks GVT*........ Scale is now between 90/91 Kilo.... around 2.4 to 3.4 Kilo more than 3 weeks ago....Going to switch over for 2 more weeks on a bulk, at 3300/3600 Kcal doing GVT 10x10. Did legs today.. Had to do Smith Machine Back Squats becuase a t**t was doing Military Press in the squat rack whilst we have a perfectly fine Machine for military press... And did Romanian Deadlifts 10x10... went pretty well... Tomorrow no rest, doing Bench Press and Flyes,

*Day 22.... Chest/Back GVT*......Went to my previous weights on 10x10 for Chest and back... Usually i only do 1 workout.. Like Chest only but it was almost like i wasn't working out. before i would usually fail in the 7th set, now i went onwards till the 10th set, 10x10 and nothing... So i guess i will up with 25 LBS the next time i do chest and see if it's more challenging.... Either way had a great workout... Bench Press and Lat Pull Downs, Cable Rows and Flyes. If tomorrow lets me.. i'll train shoulders and arms... then the weekend off and monday starting legs again... So far things are going great... I'm still having a hard time keeping my calories clean,, but since i'm on a flexible diet.. as long as i hit my macros i'm fine... Looking forward for tomorrow's training....

*Day 23... Arms*... Did just hit the gym and a few exersices. Did not really enjoy doing just arms and shoulders seperate... But was a great workout...

*Day 24 and 25* were rest days becuase i worked and my gym closes early... Today "Day 26 i will add some new stuff to my cycle and change it to a Cut/Recomp where i increase caloric intake by 100 Kcal. per week...

*Day 26: Chest/triceps+Cardio*..... Did my first strenght session, 6x5. was good. was weird to notice how hard it was to hit failure, i even did not max out on some weights. being afraid i might tear something (even though it did not hurt). but i just can't add 20, 40 LBS to a lift, i need slow progression... But all in all was good, 10/10 energy, everything, pumped, energized everything was great... Did take my first dose of Ostarine + GW1516.. Made me feel like a king, something i do miss with LGD.... that feeling of being on top of the world.... (can be addictive)...

Cardio was great.... Fast recovery, could go on forever but did not do more than 30 minutes of Hiit... becuase i haven't done any cardio in over a year and did not want to show my heart or something...

Tomorrow will be Back and Biceps. 6x5 so we'll see what tomorrow brings..

Eating at 2200Kcals, 220 Gram of Protein, under 200 grams of carbs and 64 grams of fat... Every week i'll up my Kcal by 100.. Mainly fat and Protein.

*Day27: Back/Biceps,,, No cardio.... *I could remove my previous comment but i'm leaving it... for future reference... I'm staying at 3600 Kcal.day, But will be taking GW1516/Ostarine with my bulk... However. i'm going to do more cardio on my rest days. and slowly decrease my calories down to 3000. whilst keep doing cardio on rest days.... Since i've never done a recomp before... I think this is the right aproach for me... Now about todays workout. Since i ate so little... i did feel pumped but really noticed little less strenght.. could also be that it was becuase i was not sure on my aproeach on eating so little food... etc...

*Day 28: Rest.....* Weighed in at 90 Kilo (5, 6 LBS gain) since start... It has stalled... so something must have happened.... Also since there is little known about this subject, and stacking the sarms i am.. i will just have to experiment with it..

What it will look like right now:

Week 1-8 LGD 10 MG/day

Week 4-12 Ostarine

Week 4-12 GW1516

Week 12-16 Nolvadex

Week 12-16 Humanogrowth

Once i'm out of LGD (week8-9) i will drop calories down to 3150... which should be maintenance.. I'm doing it like this becuase i cannot find anyone who has ever done this cycle as i will be doing it.. so i cannot ask for tips... SO i will basically be the 1st one to keep a log about it... should be interesting...

Also increasing Protein to 300 Grams.day, whilst lowering Carbs a little. and will be doing Low carb <200Grams on rest days...

*Day 32... Rest*..... NOt been updating the log lately. but here is a quick update.... My weight is still at 90 Kilo... I'm now through my first bottle of LGD... I'm going to stop taking LGD now and continue for 8 weeks with GW1516 and Ostarine. I will be either switching up to a CKD or Carb Cycle style diet. and eat around 2800 Kcal for 8 weeks. doing cardio too... Not sure on CDK or Carb Cycling... i have no experience with Carb Cycling but i know CDK works wonders... But the "not eating carbs 5.5 days per week would be mentally hard... but worth the results... Since Ostarine or GW (dont remember) turns your body in a fat burning machine... Being on a partly Keto diet would only enhance the results (i assume)...

*Day??35*.... I lost track of days, i need to keep logging daily again... Don't remember which day i'm at i'll calculate later,,, but day 4 of Keto diet.. which i'll run till xmas, then will make it a CKD.... I'm eating now 2600Kcal.day, doing cardio as well. 65% fat, 30 Protein <5 Carbs... Lost 4 LBS so far,, most likely all waterweight... Will continue to do the CKD diet.. untill i start my LGD again... or maybe do a CKD bulk whilst doing LGD... to see if there is a difference from my first 4 weeks of LGD..

Currently taking GW +MK... going good so far.. No noticable strenght losses whilst cutting (without carbs(...

*Day 36 Full body workout*...... I am catching a litle cold, could be the Keto Flu becuaseits only sitting there in my throat.... Upping my potassium and Kalium. Feeling more flat but people tell me i look bigger. I'm eating 2600 Kcal.day, 180 Grams of fat and 230 gram of protein 0 carbs. Not sure if i'll manage to lose alot of fat this way but we'll see... It's still 1000 Kcal less compared to what i ate when bulking. When i stop feeling the flu i'll do cardio. I'll be upping my fats 10 Grams per week for 8 weeks untill i'm around 3300 Kcal... then will be doing a CKD Bulk with LGD. for the last 4 weeks. I did pretty well on the first 3, 4 week on LGD... i wonder if there is a difference if i change up the diet...

PS. No strenght loss right now, still reaching my goal reps and weight pet set, feeling pumped all the time,

*Day???* I will update soon. i have not worked ou in 3 days.. becuase of my new job. Which is mainly nightlife and i have to adjust my rhytm.. besides that whilst i'm cutting with GW and Ostarine.. i have been using cocain 2 days now ... almost not eating anything and the skale is down 6 LBS ... Now if Sarms are that good at muscle preservation i'm sure it's just fat and water i lost... But monday is coming so a normal week will begin. i will weigh in on friday morning, and see the total results... My starting weight was 90.4 Kilo.. (went from 87.4 to 90.4 kilo in 3 weeks on LGD.. so 6LBS gain at 3600 Kcal.day... Right now.. besides the weekends.. I'm consuimg 2600.day... Minus the things i did not eat this weekend around, 6000 Kcal short... I shoudl end around 86 KG on monday morning... But we'll see...

Just to make 1 thing clear. this is a Normal log. I make mistakes, change diets, change workout routines,, drink alcohol or not, use drugs or not... But if i can get good results the way i'm doing it.. someone who's 100% strict.... Could probably get better results than i do... and hey i'm only human


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Will be an interesting log.

Just to make you aware you do no that these so called 'supplements' or 'sarms' can suppress natural hormones such as testosterone?


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Will be an interesting log.
> 
> Just to make you aware you do no that these so called 'supplements' or 'sarms' can suppress natural hormones such as testosterone?


Yeah, i will be doing a full 4 week PCT afterwards, Nolva, and some sort of test booster. However this stuff is known to shut you down a little. not as bad as test does, Now i dont know the exact terms for it, but it does not Increase or lower your bodies, Unlike with Test with LGD LH and FSH remain un-suppressed during administration of LGD, with make the natural hormone recover process should be quite easy. your own Test production should be back up within 1 or 3 weeks. But to be sure, i will be doing a PCT yeah.. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

MKattenberg said:


> Yeah, i will be doing a full 4 week PCT afterwards, Nolva, and some sort of test booster. However this stuff is known to shut you down a little. not as bad as test does, Now i dont know the exact terms for it, but it does not Increase or lower your bodies, Unlike with Test with LGD LH and FSH remain un-suppressed during administration of LGD, with make the natural hormone recover process should be quite easy. your own Test production should be back up within 1 or 3 weeks. But to be sure, i will be doing a PCT yeah.. Better safe than sorry.


You are partly right in terms of you recovering quicker. But all hormones will be effected during the use of LGD-4033 just so you are aware.

Abstract

*BACKGROUND:*

Concerns about potential adverse effects of testosterone on prostate have motivated the development of selective androgen receptor modulators that display tissue-selective activation of androgenic signaling. LGD-4033, a novel nonsteroidal, oral selective androgen receptor modulator, binds androgen receptor with high affinity and selectivity. Objectives. To evaluate the safety, tolerability, pharmacokinetics, and effects of ascending doses of LGD-4033 administered daily for 21 days on lean body mass, muscle strength, stair-climbing power, and sex hormones.

*METHODS:*

In this placebo-controlled study, 76 healthy men (21-50 years) were randomized to placebo or 0.1, 0.3, or 1.0 mg LGD-4033 daily for 21 days. Blood counts, chemistries, lipids, prostate-specific antigen, electrocardiogram, hormones, lean and fat mass, and muscle strength were measured during and for 5 weeks after intervention.

*RESULTS:*

LGD-4033 was well tolerated. There were no drug-related serious adverse events. Frequency of adverse events was similar between active and placebo groups. Hemoglobin, prostate-specific antigen, aspartate aminotransferase, alanine aminotransferase, or QT intervals did not change significantly at any dose. LGD-4033 had a long elimination half-life and dose-proportional accumulation upon multiple dosing. LGD-4033 administration was associated with dose-dependent suppression of total testosterone, sex hormone-binding globulin, high density lipoprotein cholesterol, and triglyceride levels. follicle-stimulating hormone and free testosterone showed significant suppression at 1.0-mg dose only. Lean body mass increased dose dependently, but fat mass did not change significantly. Hormone levels and lipids returned to baseline after treatment discontinuation.

*CONCLUSIONS:*

LGD-4033 was safe, had favorable pharmacokinetic profile, and increased lean body mass even during this short period without change in prostate-

source; http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22459616

Put some before and after pics up mate


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

be interested to see how you get on with this, see if it lives up to some of the hype.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

ILLBehaviour said:


> be interested to see how you get on with this, see if it lives up to some of the hype.


Ty *lukeyybrown1 for that information and yes i am aware. Did alot of research myself but good to see the information in the post you placed.*

And yeah. i decided not to stack it with anything else, simply becuase then i cannot really experience the "effects" of lgd first hand.

But i hope it lives up to the hype. I'll be performing Back/bicep/abs today so if anything good happens i'll surely post it


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

I liked this. Using it again just now alongside mk 677


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> I liked this. Using it again just now alongside mk 677


what did you get out of it ?


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Hard to say independently due to the mk677 but I gained a little weight while using them and generally felt good. Strength seemed to be progressing well at the time as well. Held some water but from what I saw thats more likely the mk's fault if any. Did put on a few solid pounds though over 8 weeks taking into account the water loss at the end. LGD for me was what I expected from Ostarine when it first came out with all the hype. Doesn't really help your question much but they both work for me enough to warrant the price.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> Hard to say independently due to the mk677 but I gained a little weight while using them and generally felt good. Strength seemed to be progressing well at the time as well. Held some water but from what I saw thats more likely the mk's fault if any. Did put on a few solid pounds though over 8 weeks taking into account the water loss at the end. LGD for me was what I expected from Ostarine when it first came out with all the hype. Doesn't really help your question much but they both work for me enough to warrant the price.


There can be difference in products depending which brand you get is from what i've heard. I'm taking it in liquid form, from a research lab that produces the product legally so it's not from an UGL. Also were you on a recomp? or a real bulk? I'm planning on using MK677 alongside with GW1516 in my cut.

Also this is your 2nd run with it ? it can be that the effects are less obvious now becuase you have already used it, i've read alot of posts about people getting good results on their first cycle on anything new... "i might be wrong"


----------



## DubSelecta (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah my second run with it. Probably a bit early to tell just now but I'll see. I'm using Brawn Nutrition products. Yeah I was in a caloric surplus when I used it. I'll see how lgd goes but either way I'll keep using mk for a while.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

DubSelecta said:


> Yeah my second run with it. Probably a bit early to tell just now but I'll see. I'm using Brawn Nutrition products. Yeah I was in a caloric surplus when I used it. I'll see how lgd goes but either way I'll keep using mk for a while.


Cool. Are you keeping a log on it or something i can follow. i'm interested in that MK677... Looking forward hearing about it ...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Day 3..........

Took my dose in the AM, First time in a long time i rated my mental state 10/10 (bodyspace app) i felt like Superman, I increased my rest time a little so if there is 30 seconds rest time, increased to 45, etc. hitting heavier weights already, on my last and final set i would usually fail halfway, but it's like i recharge so quickly that it's almost like my last set is my first set. "did still fail on my last set before reaching rep target" but it deff felt better, and the pumps are great already. Tomorrow will be rest day and not sure if i'll drop my calories to maintenance but i'll see what the day brings me. Some people report being hungry all the time, i do not feel that way YET but we'll see...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 5: Legs *Day.......... Rocked it. Sadly i only had limited time becuase i woke up late and had to work so i skipped "meal prep" and just worked out, My worst exercise "Front Squads" << Truly hate them. Back squats i like more... but i'm trying to hit weak lifts.

So i started with Front Squats, Followed by Romanian DL's, Leg extensions and Lying leg curls... then went home. Usually i do a bit more. but with the lack of time i figured i would just pick out the most effective exercises and make them count...

Went heavier on all exersices, I think the Ostarine/GW1516 are getting out of my system becuase that energy boost i had before aren't there anymore.. they are still present but i'm a little bit less energized, but in the gym i'm a beast...

Tomorrow Delts, Traps and Calves

PS... the scale is up 4 LBS so far


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Day 6: Shoulders & Calves.......... Little bit painful with some exersices, i feel the "anavar" like cramps coming up making it hard to really push hard but i still managed by increasing my rest time a little... No muscle pains the day after. I did reach the same weight/or little heavier than usual in my lifts. Tomorrow will be rest day so sparing energy for day 8.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Day 7: Rest .......The scale has gone up to 89.9 Kg which is 2.3 Kilo (5 LBS) in less than a week.. which makes me wonder if i'm eating to much? i dont feel like gaining fat, i do look better in the mirror.. I'm currently eating between 3300 and 3600 Kcal.day (whilst in the first 3 weeks on Ostarine/GW1516) i ate 3300 and lost weight... On LGD solo i've gained 2.3 Kilo in little more than 5 days which does not sound right...... Or maybe it is.. it's my first time with LGD and maybe my body reacts to this substance good.. but i can't imagine gaining 2.3 kilo in less than a week (probabaly some is a little waterweight). So as long as the pictures show no increase in becoming fat i will continue to eat 3300/3600, leaning more towards the 3300 Kcal.. and see what will happen in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Been testing out these Sarms myself... Initial MK put on a lot of weight. Initial GW cut nice , but have been running them both together without any big noticeable difference, so have stopped the GW.

Used a tub of LGD and broke out in serious acne, so it must've done something I suppose. Now on Rad140 early days so far...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Been testing out these Sarms myself... Initial MK put on a lot of weight. Initial GW cut nice , but have been running them both together without any big noticeable difference, so have stopped the GW.
> 
> Used a tub of LGD and broke out in serious acne, so it must've done something I suppose. Now on Rad140 early days so far...


Thats cool. Rad is rather new right ? So far my experience with sarms have been good, being it my source is good. I have not heard acne with LGD or any sarms since it does not bind to the receptors that cause acne, or however you'd call it. But so far i'm pretty pleased. 7 more weeks to go

My weight remained the same on Ostarine/GW1516 even though i was on a bulk so it must have shed of some fat, but now it's like the opposite, i gain weight pretty fast.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea the acne with the LGD was the only bad point, don't normally get spots either....

Yea rad is the new one so I'll report back as soon as I know what its doing


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea the acne with the LGD was the only bad point, don't normally get spots either....
> 
> Yea rad is the new one so I'll report back as soon as I know what its doing


awesome,,, please do let me know. are you keeping a log or someplace i can follow? will be interesting to see what results you're getting with it and any sides if there are any.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> awesome,,, please do let me know. are you keeping a log or someplace i can follow? will be interesting to see what results you're getting with it and any sides if there are any.


Not doing a log ATM. Will just chip in on here if that's OK


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@MKattenberg

just came off shift,but as with @sxbarnes,can we use this for updates,as seems like rest of site follows gear?

and would be nice to have an underailed thread

as i do think sarms have their place


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

cris said:


> @MKattenberg
> 
> just came off shift,but as with @sxbarnes,can we use this for updates,as seems like rest of site follows gear?
> 
> ...


Sounds good, maybe they can make a subforum for sarms on this site?

Today 1 week in my scale has gone up a total of 1 Kg.. it's 1.3 KG less than yesterday so maybe i was holding waterweight, i do feel / look leaner but still 2 LBS more in my first week... Next week will tell me if i can gain maybe 1 or 2 More lbs.. I'll continue to eat at 3600... 1 KG sounds more reliable than 2.3 KG in 1 week. With ofcourse maybe the effect on losing bodyfat whilst on a bulk. Today will be Chest/Tricep day so going to kill it.. 
Happy to see that some of the fat i gained during my injury is coming of slowly whilst getting a bit heavier at the same time.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

cris said:


> @MKattenberg
> 
> just came off shift,but as with @sxbarnes,can we use this for updates,as seems like rest of site follows gear?
> 
> ...


Yea I agree. Think they should go under peptides...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 8: Chest/Triceps/Abs*...... I broke some records, i pushed hard and ended up unable to perform more than 1 dip "chest version". Inclinde bench press is my weakest press thats why i prioritize it, i went up to 170 LBS in my final set a 4x12 rep range, failed at 170 lbs in the 4th set with 7 reps. Increased in my incline dumbbell flyes, my flat bench dumbbell press was at the same weight as my last workout... triceps killed it, skullcrushers new max, close grip bb press new max, My pumps are great, not as painful as when i trained my shoulders. I finished my workout that normally takes me 90 minutes to complete within 64 minutes... so it's deff working with recovery during sets and workouts. Abs i did at home with an ab roller becuase i aint going to do 3 ab exersices at the gym.

PS i've got a sportmassage yesterday which i'll never do again becuase it was so painful. i'll just take a normal relax massage instead next time......


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 9: Back/Biceps/Calves*...... Increased weight on all "back' exercises by 5 / 10 LBS: except my Bicep ones... it seems that when i'm done training my back i reach failure in every set during bicep workouts... even though it feels like i have not worked out at all. but it feels great.. Had to skip standing calve raises becuase a group of 3 people was just using the Smith machine and i aint going to wait so i did the seated version.

Overall feeling... tired when i come from home but the moment i get up i'm filled with energy, at work, energy i just never get tired, the same when i'm at the gym, never tired.... Sleeping is okay now i no longer wake up middle of the night, however i sleep only 6 hours and wake up before my alarm goes off... Tomorrow will be rest so probably nothing to report tomorrow


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

A week in on the Rad and had the best sess for about 4 months when I was on something "Stronger". Lifts going up and feeling tighter. Weight still at static at 14st. Will be interesting to see the how the Rad gets on with the MK


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> *Day 9: Back/Biceps/Calves*...... Increased weight on all "back' exercises by 5 / 10 LBS: except my Bicep ones... it seems that when i'm done training my back i reach failure in every set during bicep workouts... even though it feels like i have not worked out at all. but it feels great.. Had to skip standing calve raises becuase a group of 3 people was just using the Smith machine and i aint going to wait so i did the seated version.
> 
> Overall feeling... tired when i come from home but the moment i get up i'm filled with energy, at work, energy i just never get tired, the same when i'm at the gym, never tired.... Sleeping is okay now i no longer wake up middle of the night, however i sleep only 6 hours and wake up before my alarm goes off... Tomorrow will be rest so probably nothing to report tomorrow


If you're tired after gym chuck a load of carbs down ya, Kids creals with protein as milk, Jaffa cakes or Rasp swiss roll then some better carbs after


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> If you're tired after gym chuck a load of carbs down ya, Kids creals with protein as milk, Jaffa cakes or Rasp swiss roll then some better carbs after


I'll try .. i usually do low fat pancakes with berries and stuff, walden farms syrup. but i'm basically eating flexible so i track macros.. around workouts i will endulge on donuts if needed... 
Good stuff with the RAD. looking forward to see what the end result will be. no sides as of yet? any good things? feeling good or energetic?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> I'll try .. i usually do low fat pancakes with berries and stuff, walden farms syrup. but i'm basically eating flexible so i track macros.. around workouts i will endulge on donuts if needed... Good stuff with the RAD. looking forward to see what the end result will be. no sides as of yet? any good things? feeling good or energetic?


Yea feeling good mate. Last two sessions have been brilliant. Not lethargic at all. Somethings deffo kicking in. strength is much better


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea feeling good mate. Last two sessions have been brilliant. Not lethargic at all. Somethings deffo kicking in. strength is much better


You're 2 weeks in now ?

*Day 10: Rest*..... Nothing to report 

*Day 11: Legs* ... I hate leg day... i dont know why i just dont like it but it has to get done.... Had a great session, increased almost all lifts with 10 LBS at (3 or 4) x 12 reps. did not fail at any of them but will increase 10 LBS again next session. Not tired at all. Not tracking macros today so basically try to eat a little cleaner but eat when hungry... Working late till 5 AM tonight so it'll be a long day. taking some of my left over GW1516 incase i get tired... It's really great for giving energy... Pumps weren't painful with legs. was a little bit puffy this morning becuase last night i ate a double cheeseburger xxl from Burger King... but it finished off my macros perfectly and it was like 3 AM). Tomorrow Shoulders  can't wait for tomorrow. but first... work and a good night sleep... Have a good weekend all....


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea just started week 2 mate. I dunno if dropping the GW helped. It never gave me any energy like it should


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea just started week 2 mate. I dunno if dropping the GW helped. It never gave me any energy like it should


It felt like i was on top of the world... if i take it within an hour i would feel like i can go on forever. maybe the GW you have isnt a good batch? The one i have right now is from an UGL.. maybe they put something else in it i dont know. but i'm getting new GW from the states which is from a research company that makes the stuff legally... so it has to be 100% legid. I will order mine again within the next few days along with some Ostarine for my cut on Februari 1st... When i'm done with my 9 week cycle of LGD, i will have a mini PCT of 2, 3 weeks before cutting..

Btw with this LGD i have like no muscle pains anymore.. Are you having sore muscles with RAD? Yesterday i trained legs, and heavier than normal on all sets. and today i really have 0 pain.... its almost like i did not train.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 12: Shoulders*..... Great workout, got home 5 AM last night and slept till 12:30, went to the gym around 1 PM. increased weight again on all exercises, if not more weight i did more reps. totally felt like i did not workout at all. My legs from yesterday do not hurt at all. Cramps were bad only on side lateral raises, the rest was pretty cool.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> It felt like i was on top of the world... if i take it within an hour i would feel like i can go on forever. maybe the GW you have isnt a good batch? The one i have right now is from an UGL.. maybe they put something else in it i dont know. but i'm getting new GW from the states which is from a research company that makes the stuff legally... so it has to be 100% legid. I will order mine again within the next few days along with some Ostarine for my cut on Februari 1st... When i'm done with my 9 week cycle of LGD, i will have a mini PCT of 2, 3 weeks before cutting..
> Btw with this LGD i have like no muscle pains anymore.. Are you having sore muscles with RAD? Yesterday i trained legs, and heavier than normal on all sets. and today i really have 0 pain.... its almost like i did not train.


I dunno what it is with me and the GW, just don't get the buzz its supposed to. No muscle pains with the Rad, I train 5-6 times a week so rearely get any DOMs now


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I dunno what it is with me and the GW, just don't get the buzz its supposed to. No muscle pains with the Rad, I train 5-6 times a week so rearely get any DOMs now


I'm not having any muscle pain atm with just LGD.. its like i haven't worked out at all.. which is a good thing, the day after leg day walking stairs like there aint' no tomorrow...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Today is rest day... I have been looking for a good test booster and i think i found one that does the trick and is available where i live "Humanobol"aka"HumanoFort" sold in "HumanoGrowth"made from chicken egg embryos... From some reputable bodybuilder channels and logs i have come to the conclusion i'm going with this, was leaning towards Tribestan but going to order 3 weeks worth of this Humanofort egg embryo shyt...

Not going to run it whilst on LGD i do not want it to change the outcome of this log... Unless it can be beneficial ? anyone has experience with "working" test boosters.. whilst on cycle, aas, or any other form? If you don't believe in test boosters please do not respond.


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

I ran DAA on my last Osta cycle. Took one week on one week off. Running Osta and LGD now. 10mgs Osta 8mgs LGD. Loving it too, like you, no DOMS at all. Trained 2hrs today and could have kept going !!! Not going to start DAA until feel suppressed. No sign at moment two nearly three weeks in. Not using big doses so don't think will have problems.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr. C said:


> I ran DAA on my last Osta cycle. Took one week on one week off. Running Osta and LGD now. 10mgs Osta 8mgs LGD. Loving it too, like you, no DOMS at all. Trained 2hrs today and could have kept going !!! Not going to start DAA until feel suppressed. No sign at moment two nearly three weeks in. Not using big doses so don't think will have problems.


You ran it whilst on osta? DAA is some acid right that increases Test production etc? On osta i felt great. on LGD atm its more like... i just wanna sleep... When i'm working, or working out i'm king of the world i can lift more than Ronnie Coleman... (in my mind)... but when i am at home all i wanna do is eat and sleep.......

I think i'll wait withthe HumanoGrowth for my PCT. since it will be a mini pct. "yes better to be safe than sure" or whatever it's called... before i run my Cut with Osta + GW....

Also tomorrow wont be a training day i just got home from a "beer testing"... with some friends that they held.... Not regular beers. just "Strong weird dark beers"... i enjoyed it.. but will judge tomorrow how i feel if i will work out or call in an extra rest day...If i can work out tomorrow and still increase weights... i'm sure it's thanks to LGD if not... i'm sure it's thanks to a hangover..... ...Day off tomorrow so i'll be fine


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

D-aspartic acid. Used it one week on one week off. It's cheap to buy in powder form and is the main active ingredient in a lot of test boosters. Ran osta at 30 mgs so felt little suppressed. This time dosing low and feeling none at all. It's cheap enough daa, to throw in anyway and is good for PCT. I'm same with lgd. Hungry out of gym . tired. But not lethargic.


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

Finding these sarms brilliant myself lads. Loving that they all seem to do their own thing in a defined way but work together great depending on your goals. You can plan what your gonna run next and next and next!! Keep us informed with the RAD sx. Heard its supposed to be more anabolic than Lgd. Not many logs though. I like using osta as a base compound because of the healing properties, joints tendons ,ligaments. The Lgd is blowing me away with strength and stamina. Plan to use osta and mk 677 next for recomp then osta Gw for a cut. Really agree we should get a Sarm thread running.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Updated:

*Day 13/16:* Sick... fever and flu... All happens crappy winter time.... but getting back there

Hi all sorry i did not log i got sick. stupid flu, and fever in bed. i am at 80% agian so i wanna hit the gym for the first time again. see how i have stalled or maybe nothing changed ...So i don't really remember which day i'm at right now but i will figure that out later. today will be chest and tricep day... so hopefully all will go well.. I'll try to lift at my previous stats.. and see what these few days of being sick lead to....

Hope to report again soon


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr. C said:


> Finding these sarms brilliant myself lads. Loving that they all seem to do their own thing in a defined way but work together great depending on your goals. You can plan what your gonna run next and next and next!! Keep us informed with the RAD sx. Heard its supposed to be more anabolic than Lgd. Not many logs though. I like using osta as a base compound because of the healing properties, joints tendons ,ligaments. The Lgd is blowing me away with strength and stamina. Plan to use osta and mk 677 next for recomp then osta Gw for a cut. Really agree we should get a Sarm thread running.


HI, i have placed an order for just GW1516 and Osta to cycle after new years... I want to try MK677 too but it should not be ran alone i believe. it enhances the effect of any other sarm (like they all do). MK677 just makes your body release more growth hormone right? But my cycle was already expensive enough so i did not include MK677. Just Osta and GW was plenty for my 2nd cycle of Sarms.

BTW whilst on sarms or any other cycle. do you all just follow a scheduled workout plan or just go to the gym, hit your bodyparts as hard as you can, just picking exercises as you go ?


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Mate, personally I just go in and hit it hard, no specific schedule but obviously target different body parts on different days. I'm using osta and Lgd together, at 20 mgs osta 8 mgs Lgd. Had a monster session on chest yesterday training with a partner. Definitely run mk with osta next then do osta with Gw for cut. Lgd RAD and osta all anabolic in nature with mk been a growth hormone releaser. Gw for energy release and cut. Mk and RAD or Lgd or osta for bulk. Osta and mk for re comp. Osta and Gw for cut. Obviously could stack in other ways as well but that's just a overview of some basic stacks. S4 supposed to be excellent as a stacker as well but I wouldn't use myself because of vision sides. How's SX getting on with the RAD ? Feeling great on current dose and will run till end of Lgd supply.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr. C said:


> Hi Mate, personally I just go in and hit it hard, no specific schedule but obviously target different body parts on different days. I'm using osta and Lgd together, at 20 mgs osta 8 mgs Lgd. Had a monster session on chest yesterday training with a partner. Definitely run mk with osta next then do osta with Gw for cut. Lgd RAD and osta all anabolic in nature with mk been a growth hormone releaser. Gw for energy release and cut. Mk and RAD or Lgd or osta for bulk. Osta and mk for re comp. Osta and Gw for cut. Obviously could stack in other ways as well but that's just a overview of some basic stacks. S4 supposed to be excellent as a stacker as well but I wouldn't use myself because of vision sides. How's SX getting on with the RAD ? Feeling great on current dose and will run till end of Lgd supply.


Thanks. yes, many stacking options. and i'm also not taking anything that puts a yellow tint on my vision... I have already ordered GW and Osta so it will be a cut, then during summer i'll be looking for a recomp stack.. I think that would be the bestoption for me.. having already ordered my sarms..


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 17: Chest/Triceps*..... Did not reach max weight on inclinde BP, however all other exercises i have reached same weight or same weight more reps... Not bad whilst not feeling 100% and 4 days of not working out. I think my other lifts went better becuase on the first exercise "Inclinde BP" i did not go to max weight. leaving maybe more energy for the other workouts afterwards...

Right now i have to work till 6 AM.. so tomorrow i will not have time to work out.. i will hit the gym again doing back/biceps/calves on monday...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Great week on the rad+mk for me. Absolutely buzzing in the gym. Getting close to pbs again. No weight increase. Upping cals weekly too. Very tight . after session rest is good


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Great week on the rad+mk for me. Absolutely buzzing in the gym. Getting close to pbs again. No weight increase. Upping cals weekly too. Very tight . after session rest is good


Yo, i'm thinking of cutting calories, looking at your profile picture, its much better to look in good shape before bulking. i hate looking full (fat) when bulking.. So i'm thinking of lowering my cals to maintenance and finish this cycle as a recomp, / cut by introducing cardio. what do you think?.

Keep in mind i used to be a fat dude before i started working out and i have a fear of getting fat... my love handles i hate them. so any suggestions, i dont wanna wreck this Journal by going to recomp/cut, but i also don't want to turn out fat for the sake of the journal.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 19: Back/Biceps*..... Good workout. all lifts increased in weight minimum of 10 LBS... or more reps with previous weights... Weight is hanging in between the 89, 90 KG.. so between 1.5 or 2.5 KG more... Considering switching over to a Recomp/cut.. by eating around 3300Kcal (500 above maintenance) and introducing cardio every day) but not sure yet... Maybe i will try to bulk 1 more week so i have 4 weeks of bulking. Finishing off with a week of GVT workout. then starting week 5.. lowering calories from 3600 to 3300 and doing cardio.. to try to shed of a little bit of fat before the holidays before i go in a hardcore Cut.... Any Suggestions?


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

Stick with the Lgd mate and cut the calories like you said. Can't see you losing any muscle if you keep on the Lgd.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr. C said:


> Stick with the Lgd mate and cut the calories like you said. Can't see you losing any muscle if you keep on the Lgd.


yeah i will ofcourse run LGD, the strenght increase is like, amazing.. And i do gain weight... But I dont want to bulk fat, just muscle. i remember back in the days bodybuilders always looked lean, and got bigger slowly looking great all year long... I like that more than looking fat and huge... But yeah for sure i'll Finish LGD... i'm going to do it in my next bulking/////recomp cycle.. it's great stuff.

But i don't wanna feel like i'm letting the Journal down by switching to a Recomp/Cutting Lite journal..

But i think i will just eat maintenance, little over, introduce Cardio and see where it takes me, Keep fats and protein high just drop the carbs.. Which will be hard... but doable... I'll do by starting day 29.. Could be sooner depending on what i decide... But yeah... I'll stick with the LGD for sure


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> Yo, i'm thinking of cutting calories, looking at your profile picture, its much better to look in good shape before bulking. i hate looking full (fat) when bulking.. So i'm thinking of lowering my cals to maintenance and finish this cycle as a recomp, / cut by introducing cardio. what do you think?.
> Keep in mind i used to be a fat dude before i started working out and i have a fear of getting fat... my love handles i hate them. so any suggestions, i dont wanna wreck this Journal by going to recomp/cut, but i also don't want to turn out fat for the sake of the journal.


If you're worried about putting on fat/bloat, increase your fats and decrease the carbs. The cals may stay the same.

i only eat pro/fats before , have all my carbs around training and 3 hr after then late evening back to pro/fats.

Then all the carbs should in theory fuel the muscles


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

Back in the day they used to cycle their carbs. Watched a great doc on you tube while ago and the guy trained alongside Arnie and the likes. He said no big secret they all did it and that's why they were in good nick year round. Cut carbs for a couple of days and then eat loads usually on leg day. Makes sense. Got to be easier than bulking, recomping,cutting. I tried it for a couple of months and lost @ a stone. Mainly Bread, crisps ,puddings, cereals cut out. Didn't change training routine very little cardio. My plan is to do it again after xmas but increase cardio. Gonna give the GW a miss and try osta and Mk.


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

Just back from gym. Lgd and osta combo making me train like a nutter. Strength an d stamina bonkers. 30kg dumbell shoulder press, after 20s 24s 28s. 55kg military press 3 sets. Lateral raises, front raises, shrugs etc. Thank f**k I had to come home and make the kids dinner or i'd still be there. I was shaking like a dog having a s**t.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Mr. C said:


> Just back from gym. Lgd and osta combo making me train like a nutter. Strength an d stamina bonkers. 30kg dumbell shoulder press, after 20s 24s 28s. 55kg military press 3 sets. Lateral raises, front raises, shrugs etc. Thank f**k I had to come home and make the kids dinner or i'd still be there. I was shaking like a dog having a s**t.


Sounds like it's working .... I am going to lay down now for a few moments and go hit bench Press 10x10 and Flyes 4 x 12. new GVT program...

*Day 20: Rest*

*Day 21: starting 2 weeks GVT*........ Scale is now between 90/91 Kilo.... around 2.4 to 3.4 Kilo more than 3 weeks ago....Going to switch over for 2 more weeks on a bulk, at 3300/3600 Kcal doing GVT 10x10. Did legs today.. Had to do Smith Machine Back Squats becuase a t**t was doing Military Press in the squat rack whilst we have a perfectly fine Machine for military press... And did Romanian Deadlifts 10x10... went pretty well... Tomorrow no rest, doing Bench Press and Flyes,


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's a quick picture i just made to show me a few weeks before cycle... did not go to the gym much at that time becuase of injury.. but took the picture so it was almost the same as when before i started my cycle.. Left being before. and on the right was a few days ago..... Of course this was after a workout. .. I see more fullness on the right side.


----------



## Mr. C (Jun 23, 2015)

Definitely looking fuller mate. Keep going !!!


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 22.... Chest/Back GVT*......Went to my previous weights on 10x10 for Chest and back... Usually i only do 1 workout.. Like Chest only but it was almost like i wasn't working out. before i would usually fail in the 7th set, now i went onwards till the 10th set, 10x10 and nothing... So i guess i will up with 25 LBS the next time i do chest and see if it's more challenging.... Either way had a great workout... Bench Press and Lat Pull Downs, Cable Rows and Flyes. If tomorrow lets me.. i'll train shoulders and arms... then the weekend off and monday starting legs again... So far things are going great... I'm still having a hard time keeping my calories clean,, but since i'm on a flexible diet.. as long as i hit my macros i'm fine... Looking forward for tomorrow's training....


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Day 23... Arms... Did just hit the gym and a few exersices. Did not really enjoy doing just arms and shoulders seperate... But was a great workout... Day 24 and 25 were rest days becuase i worked and my gym closes early... Today "Day 26 i will add some new stuff to my cycle and change it to a Cut/Recomp where i increase caloric intake by 100 Kcal. per week...

Going from 3600 Kcal down to 2200Kcal.day, where in the weekend i don't track macro's becuase i'm on the road alot and work late till 5 AM . and becuase i have a life..

I will include both Ostarine and GW1516.. I believe 20 MG/wg1516 split in 2 doses 12 hours apart and in the AM ostarine together with LGD...

So this is officially no longer a LGD only cycle...

The reason i do this is becuase my weight has stalled for the last 1.5 weeks. on a huge bulk, 3600/4000Kcal.. and from other logs i've read online i found most people gained 90% of the muscle on an LGD cycle in their first 4 weeks. the weeks after the first 4 were mainly slow gains and some fat loss.. ANd i dont want to go eat 5000 Kcal.day becuase that can't be healthy... I've decided to take this strong powerful stack together and do a cut down to 2200. up till 3000Kcal after 8 weeks... so my Metabolism will end up right where it should be. so a "Gain Fat" rebound won't happen...

Any suggestions, comments are welcome...

Going to train today. not sure what i will train.. Regular Chest/Triceps. or a Full body workout.. Since i'm cutting.. NOt sure if i should aim High reps. or low reps. Maybe mixing things up from time to time will work best.. also any comments, or suggestions are welcome


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 26: Chest/triceps+Cardio*..... Did my first strenght session, 6x5. was good. was weird to notice how hard it was to hit failure, i even did not max out on some weights. being afraid i might tear something (even though it did not hurt). but i just can't add 20, 40 LBS to a lift, i need slow progression... But all in all was good, 10/10 energy, everything, pumped, energized everything was great... Did take my first dose of Ostarine + GW1516.. Made me feel like a king, something i do miss with LGD.... that feeling of being on top of the world.... (can be addictive)...

Cardio was great.... Fast recovery, could go on forever but did not do more than 30 minutes of Hiit... becuase i haven't done any cardio in over a year and did not want to show my heart or something...

Tomorrow will be Back and Biceps. 6x5 so we'll see what tomorrow brings..

Eating at 2200Kcals, 220 Gram of Protein, under 200 grams of carbs and 64 grams of fat... Every week i'll up my Kcal by 100.. Mainly fat and Protein.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day27: Back/Biceps,,, No cardio.... *I could remove my previous comment but i'm leaving it... for future reference... I'm staying at 3600 Kcal.day, But will be taking GW1516/Ostarine with my bulk... However. i'm going to do more cardio on my rest days. and slowly decrease my calories down to 3000. whilst keep doing cardio on rest days.... Since i've never done a recomp before... I think this is the right aproach for me... Now about todays workout. Since i ate so little... i did feel pumped but really noticed little less strenght.. could also be that it was becuase i was not sure on my aproeach on eating so little food... etc...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 28: Rest.....* Weighed in at 90 Kilo (5, 6 LBS gain) since start... It has stalled... so something must have happened.... Also since there is little known about this subject, and stacking the sarms i am.. i will just have to experiment with it..

What it will look like right now:

Week 1-8 LGD 10 MG/day

Week 4-12 Ostarine

Week 4-12 GW1516

Week 12-16 Nolvadex

Week 12-16 Humanogrowth

Once i'm out of LGD (week8-9) i will drop calories down to 3150... which should be maintenance.. I'm doing it like this becuase i cannot find anyone who has ever done this cycle as i will be doing it.. so i cannot ask for tips... SO i will basically be the 1st one to keep a log about it... should be interesting...

Also increasing Protein to 300 Grams.day, whilst lowering Carbs a little. and will be doing Low carb <200Grams on rest days...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 32... Rest*..... NOt been updating the log lately. but here is a quick update.... My weight is still at 90 Kilo... I'm now through my first bottle of LGD... I'm going to stop taking LGD now and continue for 8 weeks with GW1516 and Ostarine. I will be either switching up to a CKD or Carb Cycle style diet. and eat around 2800 Kcal for 8 weeks. doing cardio too... Not sure on CDK or Carb Cycling... i have no experience with Carb Cycling but i know CDK works wonders... But the "not eating carbs 5.5 days per week would be mentally hard... but worth the results... Since Ostarine or GW (dont remember) turns your body in a fat burning machine... Being on a partly Keto diet would only enhance the results (i assume)...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> *Day 32... Rest*..... NOt been updating the log lately. but here is a quick update.... My weight is still at 90 Kilo... I'm now through my first bottle of LGD... I'm going to stop taking LGD now and continue for 8 weeks with GW1516 and Ostarine. I will be either switching up to a CKD or Carb Cycle style diet. and eat around 2800 Kcal for 8 weeks. doing cardio too... Not sure on CDK or Carb Cycling... i have no experience with Carb Cycling but i know CDK works wonders... But the "not eating carbs 5.5 days per week would be mentally hard... but worth the results... Since Ostarine or GW (dont remember) turns your body in a fat burning machine... Being on a partly Keto diet would only enhance the results (i assume)...


The GW is best for burning bodyfat mate


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

MKattenberg said:


> *Day 32... Rest*..... NOt been updating the log lately. but here is a quick update.... My weight is still at 90 Kilo... I'm now through my first bottle of LGD... I'm going to stop taking LGD now and continue for 8 weeks with GW1516 and Ostarine. I will be either switching up to a CKD or Carb Cycle style diet. and eat around 2800 Kcal for 8 weeks. doing cardio too... Not sure on CDK or Carb Cycling... i have no experience with Carb Cycling but i know CDK works wonders... But the "not eating carbs 5.5 days per week would be mentally hard... but worth the results... Since Ostarine or GW (dont remember) turns your body in a fat burning machine... Being on a partly Keto diet would only enhance the results (i assume)...


The GW is best for burning bodyfat mate

Sorry, my Tapatalk is sh1t


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea my weight gain has stalled. Perhaps its only worth running the MK for a week or two.

Gw for the fat loss mate


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea my weight gain has stalled. Perhaps its only worth running the MK for a week or two.
> 
> Gw for the fat loss mate


 Don't remember which day i'm at i'll calculate later,,, but day 4 of Keto diet.. which i'll run till xmas, then will make it a CKD.... I'm eating now 2600Kcal.day, doing cardio as well. 65% fat, 30 Protein <5 Carbs... Lost 4 LBS so far,, most likely all waterweight... Will continue to do the CKD diet.. untill i start my LGD again... or maybe do a CKD bulk whilst doing LGD... to see if there is a difference from my first 4 weeks of LGD..

Currently taking GW +MK... going good so far.. No noticable strenght losses whilst cutting (without carbs(...


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day 36 Full body workout*...... I am catching a litle cold, could be the Keto Flu becuaseits only sitting there in my throat.... Upping my potassium and Kalium. Feeling more flat but people tell me i look bigger. I'm eating 2600 Kcal.day, 180 Grams of fat and 230 gram of protein 0 carbs. Not sure if i'll manage to lose alot of fat this way but we'll see... It's still 1000 Kcal less compared to what i ate when bulking. When i stop feeling the flu i'll do cardio. I'll be upping my fats 10 Grams per week for 8 weeks untill i'm around 3300 Kcal... then will be doing a CKD Bulk with LGD. for the last 4 weeks. I did pretty well on the first 3, 4 week on LGD... i wonder if there is a difference if i change up the diet...

PS. No strenght loss right now, still reaching my goal reps and weight pet set, feeling pumped all the time,


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

*Day???* I will update soon. i have not worked ou in 3 days.. becuase of my new job. Which is mainly nightlife and i have to adjust my rhytm.. besides that whilst i'm cutting with GW and Ostarine.. i have been using cocain 2 days now ... almost not eating anything and the skale is down 6 LBS ... Now if Sarms are that good at muscle preservation i'm sure it's just fat and water i lost... But monday is coming so a normal week will begin. i will weigh in on friday morning, and see the total results... My starting weight was 90.4 Kilo.. (went from 87.4 to 90.4 kilo in 3 weeks on LGD.. so 6LBS gain at 3600 Kcal.day... Right now.. besides the weekends.. I'm consuimg 2600.day... Minus the things i did not eat this weekend around, 6000 Kcal short... I shoudl end around 86 KG on monday morning... But we'll see...

Just to make 1 thing clear. this is a Normal log. I make mistakes, change diets, change workout routines,, drink alcohol or not, use drugs or not... But if i can get good results the way i'm doing it.. someone who's 100% strict.... Could probably get better results than i do... and hey i'm only human


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

MKattenberg said:


> *Day???* I will update soon. i have not worked ou in 3 days.. becuase of my new job. Which is mainly nightlife and i have to adjust my rhytm.. besides that whilst i'm cutting with GW and Ostarine.. i have been using cocain 2 days now ... almost not eating anything and the skale is down 6 LBS ... Now if Sarms are that good at muscle preservation i'm sure it's just fat and water i lost... But monday is coming so a normal week will begin. i will weigh in on friday morning, and see the total results... My starting weight was 90.4 Kilo.. (went from 87.4 to 90.4 kilo in 3 weeks on LGD.. so 6LBS gain at 3600 Kcal.day... Right now.. besides the weekends.. I'm consuimg 2600.day... Minus the things i did not eat this weekend around, 6000 Kcal short... I shoudl end around 86 KG on monday morning... But we'll see...
> 
> Just to make 1 thing clear. this is a Normal log. I make mistakes, change diets, change workout routines,, drink alcohol or not, use drugs or not... But if i can get good results the way i'm doing it.. someone who's 100% strict.... Could probably get better results than i do... and hey i'm only human


We always can do better

Won't be as much fun


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Allright so a new week begins .. I'm down from 90.4 KG to 86.7 KG. Going to change over to Carb Cycling... I'll continue to cut toward week 8, then go back up to a Bulk including LGD... so then it will be a Bulk mix of Ostarine, GW1516 and LGD....

Feeling tired got home from work 3 AM, and it's 7:45 AM now.. have to work all day so i'll get in some extra rest tonight.. next workout will be tomorrow..


----------

